# Updated AMA codes



## dan528i (Jan 29, 2010)

According to HIP, AMA CPT codes 51772 (urethral pressure profile studies, UPP)and 51795 (voiding pressure studies (VP) are no longer valid, and have been updated by the AMA. Does anyone know what the updated codes are? 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## amjordan (Jan 30, 2010)

If you look in your 2010 CPT book where 51772 and 51795 would have been, there should be a note to tell you what the new codes are to look at.  I don't have my book with me right now, so I can't tell you.


----------



## dan528i (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Ange,

But I dont have a 2010 CPT as of yet


----------



## amjordan (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, now I'm at work with my CPT book.  Here is the info.

51727  Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with urethral pressure profile studies (ie, urethral closure pressure profile), any technique 

51728  Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with voiding pressure studies (ie, bladder voiding pressure), any technique  

51729  Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with voiding pressure studies (ie, bladder voiding pressure) and urethral pressure profile studies (ie, urethral closure pressure profile), any technique


----------



## dan528i (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

